# Renaming Outlook Archives



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm running the Outlook 2010 Beta at work & am about to have to create a new pst file for next year's archives. I have several pst files from previous years that are visible in Outlook & I would like to rename them. For example, the actual pst file on the computer might be personal folder (1).pst but it shows in Outlook as Julie's Archives 1. I want to rename it to say Julie's Archives 2002 - 2004. I've right-clicked on the folder in Outlook & selected Properties & gone to Advanced. A Name column shows up there that appears to be editable but it does not actually let anything be changed. Is there a way to change the name of an archive as it appears in Outlook?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

HDJulie said:


> I'm running the Outlook 2010 Beta at work & am about to have to create a new pst file for next year's archives. I have several pst files from previous years that are visible in Outlook & I would like to rename them. For example, the actual pst file on the computer might be personal folder (1).pst but it shows in Outlook as Julie's Archives 1. I want to rename it to say Julie's Archives 2002 - 2004. I've right-clicked on the folder in Outlook & selected Properties & gone to Advanced. A Name column shows up there that appears to be editable but it does not actually let anything be changed. Is there a way to change the name of an archive as it appears in Outlook?


Thats's how I've always done it in OL 2007. I just checked again now and the field is editable for me. Have you tried just closing out of Outlook completely and reopening it?

- Merg


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, sure did. I can rename archives in Outlook 2007 on another machine but cannot rename archives in Outlook 2010. Maybe it is a limitation in the Beta or maybe it is a bug.


----------

